# Monthly Poll 1: on average, how far do you hit the ball with driver?



## NBonfield (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi all,

It's monthly poll time again. This month, we want to know how far you typically hit the ball with a driver off the tee. Answers are much appreciated.

Many thanks,

Nick


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## patricks148 (Dec 12, 2013)

Do you want true yardages or Forum yards?

put me down for 300+


----------



## JamesR (Dec 12, 2013)

I don't mind stepping up to the plate (and taking any flak which may come with it) and admitting that I do hit the ball a fairly long way, and as and you didn't specify carry or total I've given my total distance. Which is normally within the 250-275 range.


----------



## fundy (Dec 12, 2013)

I couldnt see a "im not man enough to carry a driver as it tends to go a long way left" option lol


----------



## Slab (Dec 12, 2013)

If Carlsberg did forum polls...........





I'm the (so far) lone 170-200 voter


----------



## NBonfield (Dec 12, 2013)

Gil_Emott said:



			I don't mind stepping up to the plate (and taking any flak which may come with it) and admitting that I do hit the ball a fairly long way, and as and you didn't specify carry or total I've given my total distance. Which is normally within the 250-275 range.
		
Click to expand...

 Great, we're looking for total yardage


----------



## Slab (Dec 12, 2013)

Actually as the question is _'on average'_ that'll have to include the odd 50 yard tops/thins etc so mine will be lower


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Dec 12, 2013)

NBonfield said:



			Hi all,

It's monthly poll time again. This month, we want to know how far you typically hit the ball with a driver off the tee. Answers are much appreciated.

Many thanks,

Nick
		
Click to expand...

Summer or Winter ?


----------



## duncan mackie (Dec 12, 2013)

NBonfield said:



			Great, we're looking for total yardage
		
Click to expand...

Normal summer conditions or right now.......there's a *HUGE* difference!


----------



## Slab (Dec 12, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			Normal summer conditions or right now.......there's a *HUGE* difference!
		
Click to expand...

Not when the Q is 'on average'


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 12, 2013)

No one on here understands the word 'average'.  Finally got over 300 yards a few weeks ago, can regularly drive it 250, very often drive it 240 but can also let some go 180 due to poor strikes or a hook/slice.  So, *on average* I've went for 220 yards.


----------



## short off the tee (Dec 12, 2013)

hi slab

i canm beat you. i am, the one under 170. hence the non de plume. any forum member any ideas for increasing lengh?


short off the tee


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 12, 2013)

225-250 for me on average. Very rarely hit anything further than that unless its hit a road/drain cover/sprinkler head etc!


----------



## Slab (Dec 12, 2013)

short off the tee said:



			hi slab

i canm beat you. i am, the one under 170. hence the non de plume. any forum member any ideas for increasing lengh?


short off the tee
		
Click to expand...

Cool (folks will start to think we're claiming short drives just to get attention  )

Best tip for further drives is to tee in up in front of the markers & get a tee fitting for 4 yards longer


----------



## Wayman (Dec 12, 2013)

I would say I give it a canny smack. Around 260ish average I think


----------



## Jacko (Dec 12, 2013)

Having just bought a Garmin S1, I've had to re-evaluate how far I think I'm hitting... My 200 to 250, calculated with reference to the 150 markers and the hole length as reported on the scorecard has been brought down to 190/200, mainly due to peg position. Quite an eye opener...


----------



## One Planer (Dec 12, 2013)

I can carry the bunker going up our first hole which sits at 210 yards up hill.

This time of year I'd be very lucky to get much roll so, say 220 yards.

Summer stick another 15 yards for ground and air conditions.


----------



## the smiling assassin (Dec 12, 2013)

around 240 carry at the moment and hitting around 80% fairways. 
up from around 220 carry in the summer with my old ping with around 50% fairways hit. 
new driver, new rules thanks to a superb fitting.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 12, 2013)

250 - 275 on average - a bit higher in the summer


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 12, 2013)

I've just ordered a big bucket of popcorn


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 12, 2013)

wheres the forum 350 carry section????

brave poll this.......


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 12, 2013)

NBonfield said:



			Great, we're looking for total yardage
		
Click to expand...

On average


----------



## ger147 (Dec 12, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			No one on here understands the word 'average'.  Finally got over 300 yards a few weeks ago, can regularly drive it 250, very often drive it 240 but can also let some go 180 due to poor strikes or a hook/slice.  So, *on average* I've went for 220 yards.
		
Click to expand...

Averages can be mean, median or mode.

Which one is the 220 for?


----------



## rosecott (Dec 12, 2013)

Slab said:



			If Carlsberg did forum polls...........





I'm the (so far) lone 170-200 voter
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the ball doesn't travel so far in the Indian Ocean.


----------



## mcbroon (Dec 12, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			Normal summer conditions or right now.......there's a *HUGE* difference!
		
Click to expand...

Not in Scotland there isn't.

I'd say my average is about 250 so I went for 250-275 because...well...this is the forum.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 12, 2013)

Don't usually hit driver so can't really answer properly. When I use it at the range though they get to near the 250 target but mostly to the right :thup:


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Dec 12, 2013)

Seriously? Do you have any idea what you have started?


----------



## User20205 (Dec 12, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Seriously? Do you have any idea what you have started? 

Click to expand...

I voted 275 + because I have/am * a massive knob!!!! (Delete as appropriate) :thup:


----------



## Slab (Dec 12, 2013)

rosecott said:



			Maybe the ball doesn't travel so far in the Indian Ocean.
		
Click to expand...

lol I've told myself that its because you guys get the benefit of the magnetic pull from the north pole which adds 40 yards to your drives


----------



## Airlie_Andy (Dec 12, 2013)

Using "average" has never made sense to me.  I defy anyone to know what there actual average driver distance is as they would need to know the distance of every drive over a sustained period of time to actually know. It also doesn't really mean anything.  Take an example of hitting 10 drives. You hit 9 drives well with 250 yards carry and then top the last one 10 yards. All of a sudden your "average" drive is 226 yards.  Does that mean you wouldn't take on a carry of 230 yards because your average is 226 but 9 times out of 10 you would make the carry by 20 yards?

Conditions also play a huge part in how far the ball travels so does average distance refer to average conditions as well? 

When asked what my average driver is all I can do is give the distance I'd expect a decently hit drive to travel in fairly calm conditions into a fairway that doesn't plug. If I hit it really well it will go further if I don't hit it well it will go shorter. Of all the clubs in the bag the driver has by far the largest variance in distance so average is just meaningless in my opinion.

Now I've said all that I've gone with the 250-275 option.

This honestly wasn't supposed to be a rant haha


----------



## JamesR (Dec 12, 2013)

Airlie_Andy said:



			... the distance I'd expect a decently hit drive to travel in fairly calm conditions into a fairway that doesn't plug. If I hit it really well it will go further if I don't hit it well it will go shorter.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds pretty much what I would call the average drive.


----------



## duncan mackie (Dec 12, 2013)

Gil_Emott said:



			Sounds pretty much what I would call the average drive.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 12, 2013)

Using the Airlie_Andy reckoning, I'd probably go for the top end of the 200-225 yards group. Decent strikes go further but that's probably a reasonable average.

As everyone says, it really depends. On Sunday I hit one about 170 yards and then coming back the other way on the next hole 300 yards..... guess which way the wind was blowing!


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 12, 2013)

Airlie_Andy said:



			Using "average" has never made sense to me.  I defy anyone to know what there actual average driver distance is as they would need to know the distance of every drive over a sustained period of time to actually know. It also doesn't really mean anything.  Take an example of hitting 10 drives. You hit 9 drives well with 250 yards carry and then top the last one 10 yards. All of a sudden your "average" drive is 226 yards.  Does that mean you wouldn't take on a carry of 230 yards because your average is 226 but 9 times out of 10 you would make the carry by 20 yards?

Conditions also play a huge part in how far the ball travels so does average distance refer to average conditions as well? 

When asked what my average driver is all I can do is give the distance I'd expect a decently hit drive to travel in fairly calm conditions into a fairway that doesn't plug. If I hit it really well it will go further if I don't hit it well it will go shorter. Of all the clubs in the bag the driver has by far the largest variance in distance so average is just meaningless in my opinion.

Now I've said all that I've gone with the 250-275 option.

This honestly wasn't supposed to be a rant haha
		
Click to expand...

Not taken as a rant,well put imo.
To be honest these polls go onto the forum page,this one will be wasted space,purely because
its a poll that shows nothing,apart from people don't understand averages.


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 12, 2013)

250-275 typically.


----------



## Rooter (Dec 12, 2013)

sawtooth said:



			250-275 typically.
		
Click to expand...

i will back you up on that! for one of the slowest backswings I have seen, you don't half hit the ball a long way!!


----------



## medwayjon (Dec 12, 2013)

250-275 average

But its not how far, its where it finishes that counts


----------



## JCW (Dec 12, 2013)

I would say 250 to 275 range ,  I like to who are the 275 plus guys , I rather be straight and long and in the rubbish never to be seen again ..............EYG


----------



## shewy (Dec 12, 2013)

200-225,I would say I am a short if straight hitter though,I used to think my drives were 240ish, gps brought me back to reality.


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 12, 2013)

Rooter said:



			i will back you up on that! for one of the slowest backswings I have seen, you don't half hit the ball a long way!!
		
Click to expand...

Forum certified! Thanks Scott.

Still putt like a muppet though.


----------



## louise_a (Dec 12, 2013)

170-200 is my average, I sometimes get over 200 and if I don't hit the ball cleanly its less than 170 but more often than not it is in that range.


----------



## Waitforme (Dec 12, 2013)

I went for 200 - 225, I think my carry is about the 200 mark and maybe another 15 or so roll ... not in this weather though !


----------



## Dave B (Dec 12, 2013)

200-225 taking into consideration winter and summer conditions. On my local course we have several ditches running diagonally from 180 - 220 and it's surprising how many people land short or get into trouble trying to clear them.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 12, 2013)

225-250 for me. I know I'm short off the tee and trying to compensate by keeping it in play more often. On longer courses I recognise my limits and rarely go for 420+ par four's or many par fives in two and prefer to use my shots and trust the work I've put in from 100 yards and in


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm guessing here that if most (not all!) Of the respondents to this thread measured and averaged their drives this weekend, even omitting the awful ones, not many would be over 250.

It's cold and damp, the fairways aren't shaved, there is little roll, your wearing too many layers to swing properly, etc.

I've not voted. I have no idea what number to put down.


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 12, 2013)

It be cold here on the South Coast so just a humble 220


----------



## la_lucha (Dec 12, 2013)

Nearly always 225-250 although rarely in the direction that I'm aiming.


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 12, 2013)

Absolutely no idea so not voted.  Do people measure their drives consistently?

I hit it far enough I think, shorter than some, longer than others.

I would say I'm surprised at the proportion that are 250-275 but then this is the forum after all :whoo:


----------



## User20205 (Dec 12, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			I'm guessing here that if most (not all!) Of the respondents to this thread measured and averaged their drives this weekend, even omitting the awful ones, not many would be over 250.

It's cold and damp, the fairways aren't shaved, there is little roll, your wearing too many layers to swing properly, etc.

I've not voted. I have no idea what number to put down.
		
Click to expand...

If in doubt mate round it up and add 20%:thup:

I'll put you down for 225:whoo:


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 12, 2013)

It's a guess as I don't measure my drives but they usually come down about 240 on the range.   The longest driver I've seen off here is NWjocko aka Bendyman   Theres not many who'll put it past him I tell thee!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 12, 2013)

I will normally tonk it 240-260yds but my (all too frequent for my liking) mess-ups, uphill drives and tee shots into stiff wind will bring my average down to maybe 220yds.


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 12, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			It's a guess as I don't measure my drives but they usually come down about 240 on the range.   The longest driver I've seen off here is NWjocko aka Bendyman   Theres not many who'll put it past him I tell thee!
		
Click to expand...

Bendyman!! :rofl:

Just a shame I can't hit in the right direction all the time....... :swing:


----------



## Pipetwister (Dec 12, 2013)

I am also very short off the tee. big stick is staying in the bag until I can use the 3 wood, then it will come out to play!!!


----------



## beggsy (Dec 12, 2013)

I have used my summer yardages as I get more roll but in winter I can carry around 260-270


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Dec 12, 2013)

In good conditions and with the intended shot I'm down for 250-275. I don't really top or miss hit many but my bad shot is left which normally goes further due to the closed face.


----------



## Robobum (Dec 12, 2013)

Can I just clear something up?

We aren't allowed to call Simon Dyson a cheat or a liar, right?

What are we allowed to say on this thread?


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 12, 2013)

Wayman said:



			I would say I give it a canny smack. Around 260ish average I think
		
Click to expand...

This man tells fibs... I've seen him knock it way further with a 3 wood.

As for me, 225-250yds. Might knock the odd one out beyond that but more then matched by the topped/sliced/duffed/air shot.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 12, 2013)

Robobum said:



			Can I just clear something up?

We aren't allowed to call Simon Dyson a cheat or a liar, right?

What are we allowed to say on this thread?
		
Click to expand...


Let it all hang out mate


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 12, 2013)

:rofl:   :rofl:  Just loving it  :thup:


----------



## LanDog (Dec 12, 2013)

Mine is 250-260 on average, that's a mean average most common distance is around 250 I'd say, I don't get much run out in the winter because I hit quite a high ball, Palindromicbob can vouch for this, as he's the only one off here I've played with. To be fair, that day, we didn't have a great game. Although, Bob looks to have improved a great deal since then, dropping 7 shots since I played with him!


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 12, 2013)

What wS the name of the guy last year with the huge huge huge average drive. He just vanished I think. Am sure he would top the poll


----------



## Captainron (Dec 12, 2013)

I have gone with over 275. 

Might need a compass and a machete to find it though.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 12, 2013)

Captainron said:



			I have gone with over 275. 

Might need a compass and a machete to find it though.

Click to expand...

Poll = on average not your longest


----------



## Captainron (Dec 12, 2013)

pokerjoke said:



			Poll = on average not your longest

Click to expand...

Average is probably around 290. Im not always the straightest though.


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 12, 2013)

I wonder how far Timgolfy is banging it nowadays :fore:


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 12, 2013)

Hobbit said:



			This man tells fibs... I've seen him knock it way further with a 3 wood.
		
Click to expand...

Yes he does tell porkies, he spanked one just short of the green on the 18th at Chester le Street, ok it's downhill but still a hell of a strike.


----------



## Swinger (Dec 12, 2013)

Go big or go home!!

Having to keep the swing at 60% over the colder months so the average has suffered, tends to suffer a little more when trees get in the way or I hit a smother/snap hook though!
Coming back BIG next year though, you heard it here first!


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 12, 2013)

Captainron said:



			I have gone with over 275. 

Might need a compass and a machete to find it though.

Click to expand...




pokerjoke said:



			Poll = on average not your longest

Click to expand...

haha, guess you've not seen Cam hit the ball. He hits a 5 iron out around 230yds


----------



## London mike 61 (Dec 12, 2013)

I suppose the average is around the 250 yard mark , but to be honest when I am playing I normally just measure how far to the pin. As long as I get a good yardage off the tee I'm not overly concerned exactly how far it is just what dispersion I get ie left or right of where I am aiming. Does that make sense? ( I do hope so).


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 12, 2013)

There are some deluded people on here........


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Dec 12, 2013)

drive4show said:



			There are some deluded people on here........  

Click to expand...

I can only assume the GM boys had a slow day at the office and fancied something to liven things up


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 12, 2013)

should have put a little tighter range choices.   Id say around 230 for me.  I spin the ball way to much to get any run. This needs to be addressed before next season.


----------



## macca64 (Dec 12, 2013)

Best club in the bag for me, I put down 225-250, straight 90% of the time, rest of the game not so good


----------



## Karl102 (Dec 12, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			It's a guess as I don't measure my drives but they usually come down about 240 on the range.   The longest driver I've seen off here is NWjocko aka Bendyman   Theres not many who'll put it past him I tell thee!
		
Click to expand...

Yep.... He would tickle a 3 wood past most! Podgester with those Popeye forearms also gives it a right thrash!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 12, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			should have put a little tighter range choices.   Id say around 230 for me.  I spin the ball way to much to get any run. This needs to be addressed before next season.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much the same for me. Even in summer I get very little run.
But you play off 8 so not too bad :thup:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 12, 2013)

Im in the 200-225 range, normally, However a small slip up this morning when I managed to thump one a full five yards may bring down my average a tad


----------



## fenwayrich (Dec 12, 2013)

First post on the forum from a new member. After a 20 year gap, I returned to the game in July this year. I have an arthritic back condition (ankylosing spondylitits) and am still playing with borrowed clubs. My backswing and follow through are restricted and my average is just over 200 yards in the present winter conditions, so I am short. Managed an 82 today (11 over), hitting 11 of the 13 fairways. Quite pleased. Haven't put my cards in yet, but I have a goal (achievable I hope but not likely) of being back in single figures at the end of 2014.


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 12, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Pretty much the same for me. Even in summer I get very little run.
But you play off 8 so not too bad :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I hit various drivers in American golf and put over 4000 rpms on each drive.  im not expert but I know it should be in the sub 3000 range.  Something needs to change, technique and equipment!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 12, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			I hit various drivers in American golf and put over 4000 rpms on each drive.  im not expert but I know it should be in the sub 3000 range.  Something needs to change, technique and equipment!
		
Click to expand...

230 ain't bad if it's on the fairway. Just be nice with a few extra yrd run.


----------



## RobertB (Dec 12, 2013)

Im
Surprised at figures. Unless you are meticulous with GPS etc its can be tricky to get repeatable measurement in round. I figure distances at two ranges, one with the 1 piece jobs that fly 80% and the other with decent two piece that are closer to average golf ball. In addition I've had figures of flightscope. My average carry is 245 and rolls to near 260. When I compare myself to what distribution of balls you see at end of the two ranges there is certainly not 30% of all drives sitting down there. Ok forum may have more proficient hitters but still I'm dubious about the claims. More granularity in options would be better but as Some others have said I doubt most really now how far they hit say 10 consecutive drives on average. Also if people are hitting 250 yd drives you'd expect there irons to be flying out a good way too...don't think I often see average golfer carry 180+ with a 6I


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 12, 2013)

RobertB said:



			Im
Surprised at figures. Unless you are meticulous with GPS etc its can be tricky to get repeatable measure
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure no ones going to be shot if the numbers they're quoting aren't spot on,I wouldn't worry about it too much


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 12, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Do people measure their drives consistently?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think its difficult to keep track. On your own track you tend to know how long the hole is and how far you have left to the green. For instance on a 400yd hole if your ball reaches the 150 marker you know that your tee shot travelled 250.

For me the best way to calculate the average drive distance is to go onto Google earth and use the ruler feature. Most people will be able to plot where they normally end up on a given hole and the ruler will give a pretty damn accurate yardage.

I was curious (and a wee bit sad) because I just did that now. Surprising how much Summer and Winter conditions vary the distances. e.g on the second at my place I will drive about 210 uphill to the dogleg this time of year. In Summer its taking the corner on and more like 275.

You can be scientific about it if you use Google earth (for anyone who wants a reality check).


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 12, 2013)

sawtooth said:



			I don't think its difficult to keep track. On your own track you tend to know how long the hole is and how far you have left to the green. For instance on a 400yd hole if your ball reaches the 150 marker you know that your tee shot travelled 250.

For me the best way to calculate the average drive distance is to go onto Google earth and use the ruler feature. Most people will be able to plot where they normally end up on a given hole and the ruler will give a pretty damn accurate yardage.

I was curious (and a wee bit sad) because I just did that now. Surprising how much Summer and Winter conditions vary the distances. e.g on the second at my place I will drive about 210 uphill to the dogleg this time of year. In Summer its taking the corner on and more like 275.

You can be scientific about it if you use Google earth (for anyone who wants a reality check).
		
Click to expand...

True, I guess I just never think about it just look at my gps for next shot rather than thinking how far its gone.

Might try to do it this weekend. I hit it plenty far enough just no real idea if its 250, 270 etc.

Especially with some of my fellow NWers perpetuating the myth that I'm a long hitter!!


----------



## Scouser (Dec 12, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			True, I guess I just never think about it just look at my gps for next shot rather than thinking how far its gone.

Might try to do it this weekend. I hit it plenty far enough just no real idea if its 250, 270 etc.

Especially with some of my fellow NWers perpetuating the myth that I'm a long hitter!!
		
Click to expand...

Having had to duck on a par 4 green from your tee shot... I can see why people put this myth about


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 12, 2013)

Consistently 200-225 but May get further depending on conditions.

I'm pretty happy with that distance though I wouldn't mind an extra 100 yards like some on here!


----------



## RobertB (Dec 12, 2013)

sawtooth said:



			I don't think its difficult to keep track. On your own track you tend to know how long the hole is and how far you have left to the green. For instance on a 400yd hole if your ball reaches the 150 marker you know that your tee shot travelled 250.
		
Click to expand...

Not necessarily.... just how often are tee markers right back at the back of respective tee areas, where for the various hole yardages will be measured from....? not uncommon to see markers set forwards often as much as 10-20 yards of shortening.....


----------



## ger147 (Dec 12, 2013)

RobertB said:



			Not necessarily.... just how often are tee markers right back at the back of respective tee areas, where for the various hole yardages will be measured from....? not uncommon to see markers set forwards often as much as 10-20 yards of shortening.....
		
Click to expand...

I usually check my yardage on the tee from the tee markers so really easy to work out how far your drive went when checking my yardage for my 2nd shot.


----------



## Linnets (Dec 13, 2013)

Wimpy hitter here low end of 200-225 I would say.


----------



## El Bandito (Dec 13, 2013)

250 is 'dancing on the tee time' for me. 220 more typical, so counting in the 'whoops' then optimistically voting for 200.5 yards...


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Dec 13, 2013)

Linnets said:



*Honest* hitter here low end of 200-225 I would say.
		
Click to expand...

Fixed


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Dec 13, 2013)

I voted 225 to 250 based on my 8 hole experiment the other week when my average was just over 230, if I hadn't done that, the answer would have been don't know, don't really care, I still don't really care


----------



## Robobum (Dec 13, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			.........don't really care, I still don't really care
		
Click to expand...

You've been listening to Homers rubbish for too long!!

I'd love an extra 10yds. Absolutely love it, why would anyone not!!!


----------



## chellie (Dec 13, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			It's a guess as I don't measure my drives but they usually come down about 240 on the range. The longest driver I've seen off here is NWjocko aka Bendyman  Theres not many who'll put it past him I tell thee!
		
Click to expand...

Told him we needed binoculars to see where his drives finished when we've played with him


----------



## One Planer (Dec 13, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			It's a guess as I don't measure my drives but they usually come down about 240 on the range.   The longest driver I've seen off here is NWjocko aka Bendyman   Theres not many who'll put it past him I tell thee!
		
Click to expand...

You've never seen Swinger or Pieman hit a ball have you?

Their GPS uses post codes not yards


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Dec 13, 2013)

Robobum said:



			You've been listening to Homers rubbish for too long!!

I'd love an extra 10yds. Absolutely love it, why would anyone not!!!

Click to expand...

I think you misunderstood me, or I wasn't very clear. Of course I'd like to be able to hit it 10 yards further, but I still wouldn't care what my average was


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 13, 2013)

therod said:



			If in doubt mate round it up and add 20%:thup:

I'll put you down for 225:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Are you implying that my 330 yard drive at cooden beach does not in any way represent my average by any chance?


----------



## Region3 (Dec 13, 2013)

RobertB said:



			Not necessarily.... just how often are tee markers right back at the back of respective tee areas, where for the various hole yardages will be measured from....? not uncommon to see markers set forwards often as much as 10-20 yards of shortening.....
		
Click to expand...

The other problem with deciding how far your tee shot has gone from the distance you have left to the green is that it only works on straight holes.

I think those 2 things are the biggest perpetrators of a lot of people's misconceptions about how far they hit the ball.
Not on here though, obviously.


----------



## Rooter (Dec 13, 2013)

Region3 said:



			The other problem with deciding how far your tee shot has gone from the distance you have left to the green is that it only works on straight holes.
		
Click to expand...

So are you saying when i play the tiger line on a 400 yard dogleg par 4, get lucky and make the green, i haven't driven it 400 yards?!


----------



## Robobum (Dec 13, 2013)

Rooter said:



			So are you saying when i play the tiger line on a 400 yard dogleg par 4, get lucky and make the green, i haven't driven it 400 yards?!
		
Click to expand...

Yup


----------



## duncan mackie (Dec 13, 2013)

Robobum said:



			Yup
		
Click to expand...

next you will be telling him Santa doesn't exist.......


----------



## Robobum (Dec 13, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			next you will be telling him Santa doesn't exist.......

Click to expand...

One myth at a time DM!!!


----------



## Airlie_Andy (Dec 13, 2013)

I never did understand pythagoras at school.


----------



## Robobum (Dec 13, 2013)

Airlie_Andy said:



			I never did understand pythagoras at school.
		
Click to expand...

I sat next to the foreign exchange student too


----------



## louise_a (Dec 13, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			True, I guess I just never think about it just look at my gps for next shot rather than thinking how far its gone.

Might try to do it this weekend. I hit it plenty far enough just no real idea if its 250, 270 etc.

Especially with some of my fellow NWers perpetuating the myth that I'm a long hitter!!
		
Click to expand...

There was no myth about the 298 yard drive at Formby Hall!


----------



## Junior (Dec 13, 2013)

louise_a said:



			There was no myth about the 298 yard drive at Formby Hall!
		
Click to expand...

On a freezing cold wet day too.  If it was a dry day that ball would still be rolling.


----------



## Junior (Dec 13, 2013)

Im average, although my consistency and accuracy has improved this year . carry 220-230 roll out to 240-250.  That said, I can hit a 210 yard necky cut with the best of em!!!


----------



## JustOne (Dec 13, 2013)

Damn!.... thought it said 7-iron and chose 225-250


----------



## hovis (Dec 13, 2013)

320 with a zero friction tee
310 with a brush tee
260 with a traditional wooden tee


----------



## Robobum (Dec 13, 2013)

hovis said:



			320 with a zero friction tee
310 with a brush tee
260 with a traditional wooden tee
		
Click to expand...

Lean the tee slightly forward
Wiggle the tee in the ground a bit so it is quite loose
Have the pro v 1 stamp lined up vertically

Instant 30yds to improve the wooden tee numbers :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 13, 2013)

I consistantly drive the ball over 280 yards, but the tricky greenkeepers at my place keep moving the greens further away....


----------



## Waitforme (Dec 13, 2013)

I'd love to have a game with some of you guys, it would amaze me the distances you hit it .
In all my years playing I don't think I've seen anyone hit it over 270 . We have a short par 4 of I think 260 , I think I can remember that green being hit a couple of times max.
Some of you guys would still be 50 feet in the air passing the green !!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Dec 13, 2013)

Waitforme said:



			I'd love to have a game with some of you guys, it would amaze me the distances you hit it .
In all my years playing I don't think I've seen anyone hit it over 270 . We have a short par 4 of I think 260 , I think I can remember that green being hit a couple of times max.
Some of you guys would still be 50 feet in the air passing the green !!
		
Click to expand...

Hang around for a while and you'll find you distances increase just by being a member here :rofl:

I regularly find myself launching 300 yard drives since I joined, but I have found I have to connect to the forum on my phone from the course to achieve such distances, If I lose Internet connection or forget, I only get around 230yd 

EDIT: By the way, don't challenge Pieman or Swinger to a long drive competition, those boys really do hit a long ball.


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 13, 2013)

Waitforme said:



			I'd love to have a game with some of you guys, it would amaze me the distances you hit it .
In all my years playing I don't think I've seen anyone hit it over 270 . We have a short par 4 of I think 260 , I think I can remember that green being hit a couple of times max.
Some of you guys would still be 50 feet in the air passing the green !!
		
Click to expand...

You have never seen anyone hit a ball over 270 yards ? wow 

As for the par 4 do you mean actualy hitting the green or driving it 260... Despite the often well mentioned forum enhanced distances i would imagine a couple of times max for a drive of 260 would be poor in any club ..


----------



## Airlie_Andy (Dec 13, 2013)

Waitforme said:



			I'd love to have a game with some of you guys, it would amaze me the distances you hit it .
In all my years playing I don't think I've seen anyone hit it over 270 . We have a short par 4 of I think 260 , I think I can remember that green being hit a couple of times max.
Some of you guys would still be 50 feet in the air passing the green !!
		
Click to expand...

Are you a ladies only club? :smirk:


----------



## user2009 (Dec 13, 2013)

Less than 170 for me, sometimes struggle to get it much over 120, I'm really struggling, it's all fallen apart and I don't know why or how, yeah yeah I need a lesson or 10 I know. I know I can hit mid 200's but haven't come close in many many months.


----------



## Robobum (Dec 13, 2013)

Just checked my average over 13 rounds on SS2 - 238yds


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Dec 13, 2013)

This poll is hilarious. Astonishing, even. I'll bet 5 of the Bank of Englands finest that less than 5% of golfers ever hit over 250 _once_, yet alone average this. So, to maintain this mythical average figure what about the one hit out of the heel at 190? The next one 300+???!! Of course. Brilliant. Really cheered me up, thanks.

I'm down for 225-250; A verified average of 232 from a unashamed decent hitter of the ball at Titleists headquarters using their best kit after a couple of hours being fitted. Real world.


----------



## Robobum (Dec 13, 2013)

Spear-Chucker said:



			This poll is hilarious. Astonishing, even. I'll bet 5 of the Bank of Englands finest that less than 5% of golfers ever hit over 250 _once_, yet alone average this. So, to maintain this mythical average figure what about the one hit out of the heel at 190? The next one 300+???!! Of course. Brilliant. Really cheered me up, thanks.

I'm down for 225-250; A verified average of 232 from a unashamed decent hitter of the ball at Titleists headquarters using their best kit after a couple of hours being fitted. Real world.
		
Click to expand...

You've backed up my theory - perceived distance is inversely proportional to h'cap level :thup:


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Dec 13, 2013)

Robobum said:



			You've backed up my theory - perceived distance is inversely proportional to h'cap level :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant!! Nail on head hitting scenario there!


----------



## Airlie_Andy (Dec 13, 2013)

Spear-Chucker said:



			This poll is hilarious. Astonishing, even. I'll bet 5 of the Bank of Englands finest that less than 5% of golfers ever hit over 250 _once_, yet alone average this. So, to maintain this mythical average figure what about the one hit out of the heel at 190? The next one 300+???!! Of course. Brilliant. Really cheered me up, thanks.

I'm down for 225-250; A verified average of 232 from a unashamed decent hitter of the ball at Titleists headquarters using their best kit after a couple of hours being fitted. Real world.
		
Click to expand...

More evidence that using the word "average" is entirely pointless in this context.


----------



## JamesR (Dec 13, 2013)

I got in touch with the pro for the flightscope numbers from my last lesson, on a cold wet night in late November I started the lesson with average of 254, getting up to 263 after the tweaks in the lesson.

I can only quote those numbers for now and have to rely on the Belfry equipment for it's accuracy. But I know that I hit it quite long, it's my only real skill in the game, since my short game is incredibly inconsistent.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Dec 13, 2013)

Airlie_Andy said:



			More evidence that using the word "average" is entirely pointless in this context.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this also.. Not really reliable. Figures are unverified both in terms of anecdotal evidence being used for values and some will be at the mercy of the odd less than honest retailer. Hopefully most companies are somewhere near the truth however - it's the not knowing that makes this all so much harder.

A good _honest _appraisal of distance should be all that's needed. I saw a chap I worked with for a short period (he was a consultant) at a local range and went to great lengths (sic) to tell me he regularly hit it out over 300. Could barely manage 220-230 at best over a couple of dozen shots. Struck me as a shame because he actually had a nice game and could be very proud of it...


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 13, 2013)

would driver club head speed not tell a true story of length?


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 13, 2013)

isnt the pros average distance only calculated over two pre designated  holes per round , going in opposite direction or something like that ? 

or is that a myth ?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 13, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			would driver club head speed not tell a true story of length?
		
Click to expand...

Not really, that's only one factor in the equation.....


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 13, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Not really, that's only one factor in the equation.....
		
Click to expand...


mighty big factor.   if you don't have the clubhead speed you cant hit over X yards carry.   its impossible without wind etc.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 13, 2013)

Gil_Emott said:



			I got in touch with the pro for the flightscope numbers from my last lesson, on a cold wet night in late November I started the lesson with average of 254, getting up to 263 after the tweaks in the lesson.

I can only quote those numbers for now and have to rely on the Belfry equipment for it's accuracy. But I know that I hit it quite long, it's my only real skill in the game, since my short game is incredibly inconsistent.
		
Click to expand...

Flightscope figures are worked out from ball speed, launch angle and spin rate at (or fractionally after) impact so the weather conditions would have no bearing on your distances other than the temperature of the ball when you hit it. A warmer ball will compress fractionally more thereby giving a small increase in distance. 

However, it is well known that these machines can be quite inaccurate. They are useful for giving comparison data between clubs for fitting purposes but not always accurate for true distances.


----------



## hovis (Dec 13, 2013)

Spear-Chucker said:



			This poll is hilarious. Astonishing, even. I'll bet 5 of the Bank of Englands finest that less than 5% of golfers ever hit over 250 _once_, yet alone average this. So, to maintain this mythical average figure what about the one hit out of the heel at 190? The next one 300+???!! Of course. Brilliant. Really cheered me up, thanks.

I'm down for 225-250; A verified average of 232 from a unashamed decent hitter of the ball at Titleists headquarters using their best kit after a couple of hours being fitted. Real world.
		
Click to expand...

I dont understand peoples lack of belief of peoples figures. Perhaps its just the circles I hang 
around in.   but I see 280 yard drives everytime I play golf.  I dont use my driver on the pga's 10th as I stick it in the stream that cuts the fairway at 275. (and i'm one of the shorter hitters) 
I slapped a great one down the forest of ardens 10th about 270 and the guy I was paired with beat me by 5 yards with his nike vrs 3 wood.


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 13, 2013)

I would be under par regularly if someone was to walk down the fairway and put my ball at 280 yards. 

Damm my slow swing


----------



## JamesR (Dec 13, 2013)

drive4show said:



			Flightscope figures are worked out from ball speed, launch angle and spin rate at (or fractionally after) impact so the weather conditions would have no bearing on your distances other than the temperature of the ball when you hit it. A warmer ball will compress fractionally more thereby giving a small increase in distance. 

However, it is well known that these machines can be quite inaccurate. They are useful for giving comparison data between clubs for fitting purposes but not always accurate for true distances.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't sure of the exactness of the equipment, or quite how it works, but I think it'll be fairly close to the right numbers so the 250-275 choice seems reasonable.


----------



## hovis (Dec 13, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			I would be under par regularly if someone was to walk down the fairway and put my ball at 280 yards. 

Damm my slow swing 

Click to expand...

I would be under par regulary if someone walked to my 280 yard drive and put it somewhere near the green!!!!!!

Damn my approach shots


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 13, 2013)

hovis said:



			I dont understand peoples lack of belief of peoples figures. Perhaps its just the circles I hang 
around in.   but I see 280 yard drives everytime I play golf.  I dont use my driver on the pga's 10th as I stick it in the stream that cuts the fairway at 275. (and i'm one of the shorter hitters) 
I slapped a great one down the forest of ardens 10th about 270 and the guy I was paired with beat me by 5 yards with his nike vrs 3 wood.
		
Click to expand...

Ernie Els average driving distance on the ET is 282.8 yards. That is why I don't believe what a lot of people claim. I give the ball a reasonable tonk but I wouldn't claim to be long. I've stood beside Els when he has hit driver off the tee and it's in a different league to what I can do.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 13, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			mighty big factor.   if you don't have the clubhead speed you cant hit over X yards carry.   its impossible without wind etc.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not denying it but if that was the ONLY factor under consideration the results would be inaccurate.

For example, I guarantee I could swing the driver faster..... and lose average distance due to a much more inconsistent strike.... even though the odd good one would be further.


----------



## hovis (Dec 13, 2013)

drive4show said:



			Ernie Els average driving distance on the ET is 282.8 yards. That is why I don't believe what a lot of people claim. I give the ball a reasonable tonk but I wouldn't claim to be long. I've still beside Els when he has hit driver off the tee and it's in a different league to what I can do.
		
Click to expand...

If els had todays technology when he was 20 I wonder what his stats would say.  At the end of the day we all have the two arms and two legs ect. If he can do it why cant others? My 6 iron speed is the same as adam scotts but he gets it out the middle everytime where as I dont most of the time.

Anyone can own a fast car. Driving it fast is a different story


----------



## SimonC (Dec 13, 2013)

Last 2 driver fittings I've been between 166 to 172mph ball speed, launch angle was between 10 & 12 degrees & spin was 2400rpm on average. These were on Foresight & Flightcope which are both reputable launch monitors. I do think I tend to swing it a little faster when I have a fitting than when I'm on the course as you get into a bit of a groove when your hitting ball after ball and not worrying too much about keeping it in play.

A lot will depend on the conditions, I've played a course in Oxfordshire in the middle of summer when almost every drive was 300 yards or more & I averaged over 300 for that day but I know there isn't a hope in hell that I average anywhere near that number. A couple of weeks ago I averaged 260 but that's in winter on my home course where the ball doesn't run so in normal summer conditions it's somewhere between the 2.

I find it hard to believe that Waitforme has never seen anyone hit a ball 270 yards, there are plenty of golfers out there who can hit it that far at least once. You only need a clubhead speed of 105mph with optimal launch conditions (in half decent conditions) to hit it 270, we have 3 juniors at our club who can do this.


----------



## Robobum (Dec 13, 2013)

hovis said:



			If els had todays technology when he was 20 I wonder what his stats would say.  At the end of the day we all have the two arms and two legs ect. If he can do it why cant others? My 6 iron speed is the same as adam scotts but he gets it out the middle everytime where as I dont most of the time.

Anyone can own a fast car. Driving it fast is a different story
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, you're right......what has Ernie Els ever done in the game!!!?? Can't hit it out of his shadow compared to guys who never break 85!!!!!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 13, 2013)

hovis said:



			If els had todays technology when he was 20 I wonder what his stats would say.  At the end of the day we all have the two arms and two legs ect. *If he can do it why cant others?* My 6 iron speed is the same as adam scotts but he gets it out the middle everytime where as I dont most of the time.

Anyone can own a fast car. Driving it fast is a different story
		
Click to expand...

Because he is a professional athlete who has dedicated his life to improving his strength and technique as opposed to club golfers who only play once a week. Everyone can hit the odd good one (I've hit 300 yard 2 irons on links courses) but for people to claim their average is 270 or 280 is pretty unlikely.


----------



## hovis (Dec 13, 2013)

Robobum said:



			Yeah, you're right......what has Ernie Els ever done in the game!
		
Click to expand...

Dont think we're on the same page brother. Just saying that els isnt a spring chicken and his ditance isnt what it would have been when he was a lad. So put todays balls and drivers in his hands back then and he would have been mashing it as far as rory does today


----------



## Robobum (Dec 13, 2013)

hovis said:



			Dont think we're on the same page brother. Just saying that els isnt a spring chicken and his ditance isnt what it would have been when he was a lad. So put todays balls and drivers in his hands back then and he would have been mashing it as far as rory does today
		
Click to expand...

We won't be on the same page if you miss out the point about relative distances.


----------



## hovis (Dec 13, 2013)

drive4show said:



			Because he is a professional athlete who has dedicated his life to improving his strength and technique as opposed to club golfers who only play once a week. Everyone can hit the odd good one (I've hit 300 yard 2 irons on links courses) but for people to claim their average is 270 or 280 is pretty unlikely.
		
Click to expand...

For sure I have the physical ability to hit the ball as far as a tour pro does. But I have the technique of a mountain goat. Thats what I believe makes the difference between a hacker like me and a tour golfer.


----------



## hovis (Dec 13, 2013)

Robobum said:



			We won't be on the same page if you miss out the point about relative distances.
		
Click to expand...

So are els's muscles different from mine?


----------



## Robobum (Dec 13, 2013)

hovis said:



			So are els's muscles different from mine?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure what muscles have to do with hitting it long.

But to answer your question - almost definitely, in fact as close to definite as is possible


----------



## hovis (Dec 13, 2013)

Robobum said:



			Not sure what muscles have to do with hitting it long.

But to answer your question - almost definitely, in fact as close to definite as is possible
		
Click to expand...

Well without the use of muscles you wouldnt be able to pick up a golf
Club. So why are you so sure that a non pro cant be as strong as tiger when it come
To firing your muscles into a downswing


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 13, 2013)

hovis said:



			I dont understand peoples lack of belief of peoples figures. Perhaps its just the circles I hang 
around in.   but I see 280 yard drives everytime I play golf.  I dont use my driver on the pga's 10th as I stick it in the stream that cuts the fairway at 275. (and i'm one of the shorter hitters) 
I slapped a great one down the forest of ardens 10th about 270 and the guy I was paired with beat me by 5 yards with his nike vrs 3 wood.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair to both sides an average drive distance means 10 different things to 10 different people. I don't think anyone would doubt that you hit a 270 yd drive in Summer playing golf. Even to say that you averaged 275 in Summer is not unbelievable in my opinion. But if someone claims to have a 270 yd driving average throughout the year in the UK then that would be unbelievable!!

There is a world of difference playing golf now then in the height of summer on a boiling hot sunny day. A drive in Winter may carry 200 yds and stop dead. A drive in Summer could easily carry 250 and roll out another 50 yds or more.

It would be more sensible to quote summer and winter averages to keep the arguments to a minimum. I don't think people are making stuff up , just not being clear about what they deem to be an average drive.


----------



## hovis (Dec 13, 2013)

sawtooth said:



			To be fair to both sides an average drive distance means 10 different things to 10 different people. I don't think anyone would doubt that you hit a 270 yd drive in Summer playing golf. Even to say that you averaged 275 in Summer is not unbelievable in my opinion. But if someone claims to have a 270 yd driving average throughout the year in the UK then that would be unbelievable!!

There is a world of difference playing golf now then in the height of summer on a boiling hot sunny day. A drive in Winter may carry 200 yds and stop dead. A drive in Summer could easily carry 250 and roll out another 50 yds or more.

It would be more sensible to quote summer and winter averages to keep the arguments to a minimum. I don't think people are making stuff up , just not being clear about what they deem to be an average drive.
		
Click to expand...

You make a good point there mate. All I know is winter or summer I carry the bunker on the brabazons 1st that is 235. And like is said, i'm the girl of the group. Perhaps its because I play with single figure golfers and they dwarf my drives


----------



## Robobum (Dec 13, 2013)

hovis said:



			Well without the use of muscles you wouldnt be able to pick up a golf
Club. So why are you so sure that a non pro cant be as strong as tiger when it come
To firing your muscles into a downswing
		
Click to expand...

You're absolutely right, no reason at all why you can't become stronger than Tiger.  Perhaps you're right, I probably haven't played with enough people to see players like that yet.

From what golf I have played though, particularly in comps where the h'cap ballot has been 4 with the best golfer being off +4, I am still yet to see someone average more than that weak old fart Els @ 282.


----------



## SGC001 (Dec 13, 2013)

Airlie_Andy said:



			Using "average" has never made sense to me.  I defy anyone to know what there actual average driver distance is as they would need to know the distance of every drive over a sustained period of time to actually know. It also doesn't really mean anything.  Take an example of hitting 10 drives. You hit 9 drives well with 250 yards carry and then top the last one 10 yards. All of a sudden your "average" drive is 226 yards.  Does that mean you wouldn't take on a carry of 230 yards because your average is 226 but 9 times out of 10 you would make the carry by 20 yards?

Conditions also play a huge part in how far the ball travels so does average distance refer to average conditions as well? 

When asked what my average driver is all I can do is give the distance I'd expect a decently hit drive to travel in fairly calm conditions into a fairway that doesn't plug. If I hit it really well it will go further if I don't hit it well it will go shorter. Of all the clubs in the bag the driver has by far the largest variance in distance so average is just meaningless in my opinion.

Now I've said all that I've gone with the 250-275 option.

This honestly wasn't supposed to be a rant haha
		
Click to expand...

If you take mean, median and mode of measurements of average and consider what would be most appropriate in the instance of this question we can safely disregard mode and of the other 2 when considering the range of handicaps likely to answer then median becomes arguably the better measure due to the nature of a the question, the example of a 10 yard drive in your quote, a ball bouncing back of a tree or a best ever downwind bouncing on a cart path... been reasons supporting this decision.

Although to be honest if the worst drive is going to be something that bad, you'd have to question if that person should be using a driver.

Anyway mean, median or mode it made no difference to my answer.

Edit if I was wanting to make an analysis of data for how far players believe they hit it on average:

I'd also go for summer over winter as golf is mainly now a summer sport as opposed to it's origins. Some clubs don't even have qualifiers in the winter and the more rounds are played in the summer. An argument could be made for every round you teed it up, it's not one that would win me over but may merit a mention in the contraindications.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Dec 13, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			isnt the pros average distance only calculated over two pre designated  holes per round , going in opposite direction or something like that ? 

or is that a myth ?
		
Click to expand...

It used to be but I believe it recently changed to all holes but could be wrong.

EDIT: Ignore me I just checked and it is still only 2 holes. Wish I'd looked that up before I posted


----------



## SGC001 (Dec 13, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			isnt the pros average distance only calculated over two pre designated  holes per round , going in opposite direction or something like that ? 

or is that a myth ?
		
Click to expand...

It also didn't take into account what club they hit on that hole, I gather some players were paid to hit drivers on the holes used for making the assessment.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 13, 2013)

Drive for show - putt for doe !!


It doesn't matter how far anyone drives or claims to drive - it's the score on the hole that counts 

I remember playing in medal with a guy who hit big drives and used to boost about out driving a single figure handicapper - he went round in about 97 - told him golf is more than hitting a long drive


----------



## Dellboy (Dec 13, 2013)

220 for me, not a big hitter but on the plus side do find the short stuff more often than not.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 13, 2013)

SGC001 said:



			It also didn't take into account what club they hit on that hole, I gather some players were paid to hit drivers on the holes used for making the assessment.
		
Click to expand...

I've never heard that before, would be interested to hear where you got that from?

What I do know though is that wherever possible, the tour pick 2 holes where players are likely to hit driver.


----------



## macca64 (Dec 13, 2013)

Why do some people always get there knickers in a twist when this subject comes up, mind you its quite funny reading some of the comments the stress heads make!!!


----------



## SGC001 (Dec 13, 2013)

drive4show said:



			I've never heard that before, would be interested to hear where you got that from?

What I do know though is that wherever possible, the tour pick 2 holes where players are likely to hit driver.
		
Click to expand...

Just a local pro, it does present a certain ecological validity when you look at how some players obtain their sponsorship (long drive ability which can reflect well the manufacturer) and if you've watched tournaments where they name the holes and view club selection of those in the field during the round and on those holes it does appear possible.


----------



## Captainron (Dec 13, 2013)

Spear-Chucker said:



			This poll is hilarious. Astonishing, even. I'll bet 5 of the Bank of Englands finest that less than 5% of golfers ever hit over 250 _once_, yet alone average this. So, to maintain this mythical average figure what about the one hit out of the heel at 190? The next one 300+???!! Of course. Brilliant. Really cheered me up, thanks.

I'm down for 225-250; A verified average of 232 from a unashamed decent hitter of the ball at Titleists headquarters using their best kit after a couple of hours being fitted. Real world.
		
Click to expand...

I'll have a bit of that action. Â£5 to hit it over 250 yards? Do I get paid every time, or is it a one off?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 13, 2013)

Captainron said:



			I'll have a bit of that action. Â£5 to hit it over 250 yards? Do I get paid every time, or is it a one off?
		
Click to expand...

You can do that with just your 4 iron!!


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Dec 13, 2013)

Captainron said:



			I'll have a bit of that action. Â£5 to hit it over 250 yards? Do I get paid every time, or is it a one off?
		
Click to expand...

Yes me too.. Ill tell you what spear chucked me Captain Ron and Hovis will all measure each other's drives at the forum KOK regional qualifyer and you can send Â£5 each to who ever manages 250 yards or more once, then in the summer we will do the same again but set the mark to 300 yards :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 13, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Yes me too.. Ill tell you what spear chucked me Captain Ron and Hovis will all measure each other's drives at the forum KOK regional qualifyer  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I think you got the words Kok and drives mixed up mate..


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 13, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Yes me too.. Ill tell you what spear chucked me Captain Ron and Hovis will all measure each other's drives at the forum KOK regional qualifyer and you can send Â£5 each to who ever manages 250 yards or more once, then in the summer we will do the same again but set the mark to 300 yards :thup:
		
Click to expand...

If you and hovis are as long as captainron Then I will be having a word with the green staff to set the course up for all drives over 250 to be in the heather. :rofl:


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Dec 13, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I think you got the words Kok and drives mixed up mate.. 

Click to expand...

Mods ban him :clap:


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Dec 13, 2013)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			If you and hovis are as long as captainron Then I will be having a word with the green staff to set the course up for all drives over 250 to be in the heather. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Not sure how long Ron is although I'm guessing he's a big hitter, I'd like to hope me and Hovis can get at least one out to 250 as we have both hit a good few 300 yarders when playing together this summer.

Oh and we don't guess our drives we use S3's, my longest recorded drive this summer was 312 yards exactly.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 13, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Not sure how long Ron is although I'm guessing he's a big hitter, I'd like to hope me and Hovis can get at least one out to 250 as we have both hit a good few 300 yarders when playing together this summer.
		
Click to expand...

Well I had a game with him at spalding in the summer I hit a 240 yard drive on the 1st and he hit 4 iron past me! He hit driver on the par 5 and I haven't been that far on holiday!!


----------



## hovis (Dec 13, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Yes me too.. Ill tell you what spear chucked me Captain Ron and Hovis will all measure each other's drives at the forum KOK regional qualifyer and you can send Â£5 each to who ever manages 250 yards or more once, then in the summer we will do the same again but set the mark to 300 yards :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Now you've gone and done it dave. I can see the forum post After the meet saying 
" hovis recons he can drive 250 yards and instead he spacka'd it off the tee"


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 13, 2013)

hovis said:



			Now you've gone and done it dave. I can see the forum post After the meet saying 
" hovis recons he can drive 250 yards and instead he spacka'd it off the tee"
		
Click to expand...

This is all been noted :rofl:


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Dec 13, 2013)

hovis said:



			Now you've gone and done it dave. I can see the forum post After the meet saying 
" hovis recons he can drive 250 yards and instead he spacka'd it off the tee"
		
Click to expand...

I know it's going to be great LOL first tee we both toe one 200 yards or worse still slam one into the ground and take our second from the reds :rofl:


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Dec 13, 2013)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			This is all been noted :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I'm looking forward to it, seems like a decent bunch coming to our day. 

And remember what happens at fight club stays at fight club :rofl: (is that even the quote from the film?)


----------



## BROOKIE (Dec 14, 2013)

well folks,I hate to admit it,but today off the first tee,I hit my drive 186 yards,a bit dissapointing because I'm hitting the ball 210-220 normaly it was a bit damp out there today,but I still only hit 200 yards once


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 14, 2013)

hovis said:



			You make a good point there mate. All I know is winter or summer I carry the bunker on the brabazons 1st that is 235. And like is said, i'm the girl of the group. Perhaps its because I play with single figure golfers and they dwarf my drives
		
Click to expand...

This pretty much sums this thread up. I measured this on google earth and the numbers were interesting. From the VERY back of the white tee it's 227 to carry the bunker, VERY back of the yellow tee it's 208 carry and from the middle of the yellow tee it's 200. Also, the bunker is to the left of the fairway so if you carry it you'll be in the rough. If you hit one down the fairway how can you be sure where it actually pitched?

I'm not having a go at you, just pointing out that it's not always easy to work out how far we carry the ball and it's easy to get carried away.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Dec 14, 2013)

drive4show said:



			This pretty much sums this thread up. I measured this on google earth and the numbers were interesting. From the VERY back of the white tee it's 227 to carry the bunker, VERY back of the yellow tee it's 208 carry and from the middle of the yellow tee it's 200. Also, the bunker is to the left of the fairway so if you carry it you'll be in the rough. If you hit one down the fairway how can you be sure where it actually pitched?

I'm not having a go at you, just pointing out that it's not always easy to work out how far we carry the ball and it's easy to get carried away.
		
Click to expand...

I play with Hovis regularly and can vouch that he hits the ball at least 200 yards :rofl: nah I have witnessed him hit tons of drives out to 260-280 and a good few 300 yarders too in good conditions. We both have S3's so no dodgy workings out. He is a 6FT something fireman who spends most days in the gym so easily has the physical capability to be a massive hitter.

He still gets to play first on most holes when we play though


----------



## Swinger (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm only 5ft 8 but I have a massive wrist cock.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Dec 14, 2013)

where is TIMOGOLFY. When you need him!!!!


----------



## hovis (Dec 14, 2013)

3offTheTee said:



			where is TIMOGOLFY. When you need him!!!!
		
Click to expand...

What ever happened to him?


----------



## hovis (Dec 14, 2013)

drive4show said:



			This pretty much sums this thread up. I measured this on google earth and the numbers were interesting. From the VERY back of the white tee it's 227 to carry the bunker, VERY back of the yellow tee it's 208 carry and from the middle of the yellow tee it's 200. Also, the bunker is to the left of the fairway so if you carry it you'll be in the rough. If you hit one down the fairway how can you be sure where it actually pitched?

I'm not having a go at you, just pointing out that it's not always easy to work out how far we carry the ball and it's easy to get carried away.
		
Click to expand...

Cant believe you went to the trouble of going on google earth to make a point. Firstly i'm talking about the bunker on the right and second I would say my bushnel v2 is more accurate than google earth. And 208 to carry the bunker on the left? 208 wouldnt even get you to the bunker!  You not looking at the 1st on the pga are you thats runs next to the brabs 1st? Because if you are then your figures do add up.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 14, 2013)

hovis said:



			Cant believe you went to the trouble of going on google earth to make a point. Firstly i'm talking about the bunker on the right and second I would say my bushnel v2 is more accurate than google earth. And 208 to carry the bunker on the left? 208 wouldnt even get you to the bunker!  You not looking at the 1st on the pga are you thats runs next to the brabs 1st? Because if you are then your figures do add up.
		
Click to expand...

I looked at this.......

http://www.thebelfry.co.uk/golf/the_brabazon.php?h=1


----------



## hovis (Dec 14, 2013)

drive4show said:



			I looked at this.......

http://www.thebelfry.co.uk/golf/the_brabazon.php?h=1

Click to expand...

In that case my figures are based on the second bunker on the right. See those tree's just past them? Thats my favourite spot (right in the middle of them )


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 14, 2013)

hovis said:



			In that case my figures are based on the second bunker on the right. See those tree's just past them? Thats my favourite spot (right in the middle of them )
		
Click to expand...

In that case, can I offer some advice?

If you can hit the ball that far, take a 3 wood or long iron off the tee and leave yourself short of that bunker, it's only around 150 in from there. Doing that will see your handicap tumble  :thup:


----------



## hovis (Dec 14, 2013)

drive4show said:



			In that case, can I offer some advice?

If you can hit the ball that far, take a 3 wood or long iron off the tee and leave yourself short of that bunker, it's only around 150 in from there. Doing that will see your handicap tumble  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Any normal golfer would take your advise there mate. But as I only ever play the brabazon in big comps I suffer with first tee nerves BIG TIME. I've tried the 3 wood and long hybrid approach but nerves gets the better of me and I knob it.  Grip and rip a driver for me.  Iess goes wrong.  Other than that I use my driver as least as possible


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 14, 2013)

Today I measured my drives. It was 3 degrees, and I wasn't hitting it great, but still out driving my 2 playing partners, and also the three ball in front, and the one behind. I had two at 230, a few around 220, and two around 210. I also had a three wood at 215, which oddly was a bit of a miss hit.

I had a couple of 6i out at 170 odd, a 21 hybrid around the 195 mark.

Now I know my 3w in the summer is around 230, and my drives can be anywhere from 240 to 280, with the odd one out there near 300, downhill, down wind, as at Cooden.

Average? 

Still need to know the conditions, because average today was pretty short!


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Dec 14, 2013)

To the bloke who offered a fiver for anyone who can drive over 250 yards... You would have lost your cash on the first hole today mate as my opening drive sat on the fairway at exactly 257 yards and to be honest it wasn't exactly the shot shape I normally have as it went a little higher than normal.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Dec 14, 2013)

Wasn't planning on offering a fiver for _every _shot over 250, the statement was about the overall golfing population and about how I reckon less than ~5% of all golfers ever break this particular barrier...

Full marks for anyone poking it out that far in winter conditions - that's good hitting by any stds


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Dec 14, 2013)

Spear-Chucker said:



			Wasn't planning on offering a fiver for _every _shot over 250, the statement was about the overall golfing population and about how I reckon less than ~5% of all golfers ever break this particular barrier...

Full marks for anyone poking it out that far in winter conditions - that's good hitting by any stds
		
Click to expand...

:sbox: I want my money :rofl:

I know what you mean but surely it must be more than 5% of golfers who can get to and past 250 yards. 

The problem with my game is after the drive I pitched to around 12FT And 3 putts later I walked away with a bogey :angry:


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Dec 14, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			:sbox: I want my money :rofl:

I know what you mean but surely it must be more than 5% of golfers who can get to and past 250 yards. 

The problem with my game is after the drive I pitched to around 12FT And 3 putts later I walked away with a bogey :angry:
		
Click to expand...


Lol!!! Send me your bank details and I'll see what I can do :-D

I'd love to know the exact numbers of what golfers can do; I genuinely think long hitters are the exception to the rule though...

Hard luck on the bogey - blame winter greens!! Great to get in position though. I couldn't putt or drive this morning. Heck, I could hardly be trusted to put my shoes on accurately. Grrrrr..


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Dec 14, 2013)

Spear-Chucker said:



			Lol!!! Send me your bank details and I'll see what I can do :-D

I'd love to know the exact numbers of what golfers can do; I genuinely think long hitters are the exception to the rule though...

Hard luck on the bogey - blame winter greens!! Great to get in position though. I couldn't putt or drive this morning. Heck, I could hardly be trusted to put my shoes on accurately. Grrrrr..
		
Click to expand...

Lol the greens have just been tinned and I couldn't get the ball to the hole for 5 or so holes. If I had known they had just been done I wouldn't have bothered with warming up on the main Brab practice green. My driver started to desert me half way through though and has been blowing cold for a few rounds. I seem to be pushing a lot which is unusual as my bad shots always left normally.


----------



## Waitforme (Dec 14, 2013)

Came across a u tube vid about long driving , r and a stats from 1996 stated that average driving for amateurs was 205 yards , 2012 was 208 yards. you 250 / 275 yard boomers are way above average.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Dec 14, 2013)

Waitforme said:



			Came across a u tube vid about long driving , r and a stats from 1996 stated that average driving for amateurs was 205 yards , 2012 was 208 yards. you 250 / 275 yard boomers are way above average.
		
Click to expand...

I find it hard to believe that with a modern driver and ball how most golfers with a certain level of fitness can hit 205 yard drives on average. The only golfers I see that hit drives that short are the ones who aim 45 degrees left and carve (Slice) one back to the fairway then receive a pat on the back for a good shot off there mates.

We have 4/5 400+ yard holes (Par4) on the PGA and I can't imagine how hard they would be if I was leaving myself 200 yards into the green. What do these players do? Hit another driver off the deck or play them as a par 5?


----------



## hovis (Dec 14, 2013)

Waitforme said:



			Came across a u tube vid about long driving , r and a stats from 1996 stated that average driving for amateurs was 205 yards , 2012 was 208 yards. you 250 / 275 yard boomers are way above average.
		
Click to expand...

If only I was bigger than average in other areas!


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 14, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			I find it hard to believe that with a modern driver and ball how most golfers with a certain level of fitness can hit 205 yard drives on average. The only golfers I see that hit drives that short are the ones who aim 45 degrees left and carve (Slice) one back to the fairway then receive a pat on the back for a good shot off there mates.

We have 4/5 400+ yard holes (Par4) on the PGA and I can't imagine how hard they would be if I was leaving myself 200 yards into the green. What do these players do? Hit another driver off the deck or play them as a par 5?
		
Click to expand...

They (Like many here) probably get an extra shot or two on them.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 14, 2013)

I would suggest for a bit of realism people here should get their courses on Google Earth and measure driving distances off the map.  I think most would be surprised how short they actually drive the ball.   250/270 yard drives are quite massive and not achieved by the vast majority.   OK some can do it but they are very few, its not right to allow for the amount of bounce and roll in rock hard dry conditions.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			I find it hard to believe that with a modern driver and ball how most golfers with a certain level of fitness can hit 205 yard drives on average. The only golfers I see that hit drives that short are the ones who aim 45 degrees left and carve (Slice) one back to the fairway then receive a pat on the back for a good shot off there mates.

We have 4/5 400+ yard holes (Par4) on the PGA and I can't imagine how hard they would be if I was leaving myself 200 yards into the green. What do these players do? Hit another driver off the deck or play them as a par 5?
		
Click to expand...

Well most would have a shot including yourself to play it as a par 5 

If you consistently hit it over 250 then your short game must be shocking


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Dec 14, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well most would have a shot including yourself to play it as a par 5 

If you consistently hit it over 250 then your short game must be shocking
		
Click to expand...

I've had my HCP for 8 months or so and I've played in probably 4/5 comps. My short game is actually decent. My aim next season is to play many comps and get my HCP down to what it should be which I'd guess 12/14 not too bad for 2 years of playing really.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 14, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			and get my HCP down to what it should be which I'd guess 12/14 not too bad for 2 years of playing really.
		
Click to expand...

Damn right mate, I'd be seriously happy with that.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			I've had my HCP for 8 months or so and I've played in probably 4/5 comps. My short game is actually decent. My aim next season is to play many comps and get my HCP down to what it should be which I'd guess 12/14 not too bad for 2 years of playing really.
		
Click to expand...

So a decent short game - consistently hitting it over 250 - that's a cat 1 golfer not someone of 17 or even 12/14


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Dec 14, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So a decent short game - consistently hitting it over 250 - that's a cat 1 golfer not someone of 17 or even 12/14
		
Click to expand...

So what if 3/4 of my drives put me in trouble per round? Did I say I hit the fairway 100% of the time? No not once. I'm not sure what point your trying to prove here mate?  And since when did saying I have a decent short game make me a cat 1 golfer?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			So what if 3/4 of my drives put me in trouble per round? Did I say I hit the fairway 100% of the time? No not once. I'm not sure what point your trying to prove here mate?  And since when did saying I have a decent short game make me a cat 1 golfer?
		
Click to expand...

I didn't say you said a decent short game makes you a cat 1 - I said it does

Hitting a ball consistently over 250 from the tee leaving below 200 to the green on long par 4s over 400 + yards is the golf off a single figure handicapper at the very least and pretty much what you expect from a cat 1 player. 


The point is maybe the 250 yard drives are closer to 200-220 and it's not consistent at all

And why is your handicap only 8 months old ? Are you new to golf ?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 14, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			So what if 3/4 of my drives put me in trouble per round?
		
Click to expand...

Then hit 3W/hybrid/long iron off the tee and concentrate on keeping the ball in play, forget this obsession with distance. Your handicap will tumble  :thup:


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Dec 14, 2013)

drive4show said:



			Then hit 3W/hybrid/long iron off the tee and concentrate on keeping the ball in play, forget this obsession with distance. Your handicap will tumble  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'm honestly not obsessed with distance mate but yeah I do use irons and my hybrid on a few holes at the moment but up until my past few rounds my driver has been my most consistent club all season.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 14, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			I'm honestly not obsessed with distance mate but yeah I do use irons and my hybrid on a few holes at the moment but up until my past few rounds my driver has been my most consistent club all season.
		
Click to expand...

Glad to hear it, I know bombing big drives is satisfying but shooting low scores is even more satisfying


----------



## hovis (Dec 14, 2013)

The way I see it is you hit big you also miss big. This type of golfer initialy struggles to get half decent at the game but then with time gets very good fast.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Dec 14, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I didn't say you said a decent short game makes you a cat 1 - I said it does

Hitting a ball consistently over 250 from the tee leaving below 200 to the green on long par 4s over 400 + yards is the golf off a single figure handicapper at the very least and pretty much what you expect from a cat 1 player. 

The point is maybe the 250 yard drives are closer to 200-220 and it's not consistent at all

And why is your handicap only 8 months old ? Are you new to golf ?
		
Click to expand...

I've been playing for 2 years and I've been a member of the Belfry for 10 months and got my first HCP there. The first 6 months was more having a laugh with my mates and celebrating when I managed to launch the ball at all. All of my drives are measured with my S3 mate so no imaginary numbers here. I train in the gym 4/5 days a week (strength training) so I would expect decent distance in my game. 

And remember one thing I'm saying I expect to hit the ball 250+ yards with my intended shot. I'm not claiming 300 yard drives 99% of the time so I'm not sure where the disbelief is?

Hopefully Hovis can help put your mind at rest and back me up as he's the only one who plays with me regularly on here.


----------



## hovis (Dec 14, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Hopefully Hovis can help put your mind at rest and back me up as he's the only one who plays with me regularly on here.
		
Click to expand...

My nan hits it further. However, daves mate mark hit it for miles


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 14, 2013)

Big muscles = distance is a complete fallacy.

Good technique = distance!

I don't know how many times over the years I've played in scratch opens with young kids who are nowhere near as strong as me but they bomb the ball miles past me because they have better technique.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			I've been playing for 2 years and I've been a member of the Belfry for 10 months and got my first HCP there. The first 6 months was more having a laugh with my mates and celebrating when I managed to launch the ball at all. All of my drives are measured with my S3 mate so no imaginary numbers here. I train in the gym 4/5 days a week (strength training) so I would expect decent distance in my game. 

And remember one thing I'm saying I expect to hit the ball 250+ yards with my intended shot. I'm not claiming 300 yard drives 99% of the time so I'm not sure where the disbelief is?

Hopefully Hovis can help put your mind at rest and back me up as he's the only one who plays with me regularly on here.
		
Click to expand...

Then if so plus the decent short game would expect you to be at single figures within 3-4 comps. To go from laughing about launching the ball to 250 + yards consistently it's massive steps forward and must have practised hard 

And strength training won't  always give extra distance - I'm nowhere near the strongest - it's all about timing and hitting the ball in the sweet spot as opposed to having strength.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2013)

drive4show said:



			Big muscles = distance is a complete fallacy.

Good technique = distance!

I don't know how many times over the years I've played in scratch opens with young kids who are nowhere near as strong as me but they bomb the ball miles past me because they have better technique.
		
Click to expand...


100% spot on


----------



## hovis (Dec 14, 2013)

drive4show said:



			Big muscles = distance is a complete fallacy.

.
		
Click to expand...

Say that to joe miller!

They both work hand in hand. You need both to hit a bomb


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2013)

hovis said:



			Say that to joe miller!

They both work hand in hand. You need both to hit a bomb
		
Click to expand...


And Joe miller will also tell you it's all about timing and the pace of his swing.

You don't need massive strength to hit a "bomb" at all


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Dec 14, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Then if so plus the decent short game would expect you to be at single figures within 3-4 comps. To go from laughing about launching the ball to 250 + yards consistently it's massive steps forward and must have practised hard 

And strength training won't  always give extra distance - I'm nowhere near the strongest - it's all about timing and hitting the ball in the sweet spot as opposed to having strength.
		
Click to expand...

Mate as a low HCP golfer such as yourself you know there is more to golf than driving distance and I've never once said anything about accuracy so for all you know I'm putting it 250 yards into the crap on every hole which fortunately I'm not. 

If you want someone to argue with on a Saturday then go and find someone else as your boring me as you do most on here. 

Nite nite Phil &#128536;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Mate as a low HCP golfer such as yourself you know there is more to golf than driving distance and I've never once said anything about accuracy so for all you know I'm putting it 250 yards into the crap on every hole which fortunately I'm not. 

If you want someone to argue with on a Saturday then go and find someone else as your boring me as you do most on here. 

Nite nite Phil &#128536;
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't arguing with you and not sure why you have gone so defensive. 

It seems you have done some good work and I'm expecting you to improve - was actually a compliment


----------



## hovis (Dec 14, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And Joe miller will also tell you it's all about timing and the pace of his swing.

You don't need massive strength to hit a "bomb" at all
		
Click to expand...

I would agree there phil. but When you look at big hitters such as stenson, woods, bubba and colcerts they are big guys with big build. Add good timing and technique to this and you've made a good cake. But then you get a small freak like rory and it kind of pisses on my camp fire.

I've met joe miller numerous times and his life is weight training.  He gave me some trx exercises that almost deffinatly put 5mph on my swing


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Dec 14, 2013)

I work on 260 carry. If a hazard is 250 I have no doubts of flying it. Total distance varies obviously due to conditions.
I hit a lovely low draw on the 3rd at Cirencester in the summer - the tee marker stated 531 yards and I had 115 yards left to a back pin for my second. It's all downhill from 250 so got a lovely bounce and loads of roll!


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Dec 14, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I wasn't arguing with you and not sure why you have gone so defensive. 

It seems you have done some good work and I'm expecting you to improve - was actually a compliment
		
Click to expand...

Well Phil if it was a genuine compliment then thanks :thup:

Anyway as we are on the subject of long drive competitors and there training techniques here's another one of Gabes videos featuring a long drive competitor and his methods of increasing swing speed...

http://youtu.be/trPwiLsi4Rs


----------



## Odvan (Dec 14, 2013)

This thread is funny. They'll be havin' a chuckle in GM towers over it that's for sure, it was always gonna be a big un.

All I have to say is that I selected the choice that applies to me (225-250). I play off 16 (apparently that matters). I have no reason to doubt any other post on this thread. Why on earth someone would a) choose and then tell the forum they drive X yards only to be lying to themselves is beyond me, not to mention pointless and b) actually question what someone has contributed. What a sad, pre-judgemental golfing world we live in. Who says golf snobbery is dying out eh. There's some right arrogant, self-righteous pricks (yes, i know, infraction coming) on ere sometimes. 

Lick my face.

xxx


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Dec 14, 2013)

Haven't been on for a few days but good to see the ban on creating inflammatory new posts/polls has been lifted ... 

For what it's worth, I've gone for 250-275. I hit the ball a fairly long way due to being still relatively young and bit chunky. I won the longest drive at the HFH day (incase there's anyone I haven't bragged to about this) with a normal-ish drive which was lasered at about 287 apparently. Wasn't trying to swing out of my boots, just hit the fairway. 

I'll probably hit 20+ drives over the course of a season over 290 yards, but there's no chance I'm 'averaging' anywhere close to that. If I had to guess, I'd say my average would be about 260 at the very most.

By that I mean, if there's a 250 yard carry off the tee, I'd take it on every time. If there was a 270 yard carry, I might do it 1/10 for a laugh but wouldn't take it on in a comp.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 14, 2013)

Odvan said:



			This thread is funny. They'll be havin' a chuckle in GM towers over it that's for sure, it was always gonna be a big un.

All I have to say is that I selected the choice that applies to me (225-250). I play off 16 (apparently that matters). I have no reason to doubt any other post on this thread. Why on earth someone would a) choose and then tell the forum they drive X yards only to be lying to themselves is beyond me, not to mention pointless and b) actually question what someone has contributed. What a sad, pre-judgemental golfing world we live in. Who says golf snobbery is dying out eh. There's some right arrogant, self-righteous pricks (yes, i know, infraction coming) on ere sometimes. 

Lick my face.

xxx
		
Click to expand...

See you in a couple of weeks:ears::rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2013)

Odvan said:



			This thread is funny. They'll be havin' a chuckle in GM towers over it that's for sure, it was always gonna be a big un.

All I have to say is that I selected the choice that applies to me (225-250). I play off 16 (apparently that matters). I have no reason to doubt any other post on this thread. Why on earth someone would a) choose and then tell the forum they drive X yards only to be lying to themselves is beyond me, not to mention pointless and b) actually question what someone has contributed. What a sad, pre-judgemental golfing world we live in. Who says golf snobbery is dying out eh. There's some right arrogant, self-righteous pricks (yes, i know, infraction coming) on ere sometimes. 

Lick my face.

xxx
		
Click to expand...

A few too many sherbets tonight ? :mmm:


----------



## Odvan (Dec 14, 2013)

Not at all.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 14, 2013)

Don't you dare get this thread shut down Odvan.. Its absolutely priceless...


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 14, 2013)

Odvan said:



			This thread is funny. They'll be havin' a chuckle in GM towers over it that's for sure, it was always gonna be a big un.

All I have to say is that I selected the choice that applies to me (225-250). I play off 16 (apparently that matters). I have no reason to doubt any other post on this thread. Why on earth someone would a) choose and then tell the forum they drive X yards only to be lying to themselves is beyond me, not to mention pointless and b) actually question what someone has contributed. What a sad, pre-judgemental golfing world we live in. Who says golf snobbery is dying out eh. There's some right arrogant, self-righteous pricks (yes, i know, infraction coming) on ere sometimes. 

*Lick my face.*

xxx
		
Click to expand...

Probably give that one a miss.


----------



## Odvan (Dec 14, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Don't you dare get this thread shut down Odvan.. Its absolutely priceless...

Click to expand...

Lol . 

'They' started it and 'they' knew it would create a monster......muahahahahaha.

I can see mi sel now, front page of GM in the next edition.....'*Some* wannabe pro-golfers are arrogant *insert plural expletive*' exclusive. Will sell thrice the number of copies. For that month only, perhaps....


----------



## Airlie_Andy (Dec 15, 2013)

Well after all the controversy of this thread I decided to measure some of my shots this morning using the measure feature on my S3 gps watch. My first drive wasn't hit all that well and went 270 yards. My second drive was pushed right and a little high into the rough so got no roll and was 250 yards. I stopped measuring after that as both drives weren't particularly well hit but fell within my stated 250-275 yard average range in the poll. As a side note I hit a 3 wood 2nd shot into our par 5 12th hole. According to the gps it was 303 yards to the back of the green but it was also downwind,  I caught it flush and went through the back of the green. A crap chip and 2 putts later I still only had a par which sums up my game perfectly.

I'm sure ill be the subject of ridicule shortly and told I'm either lying or living in a fantasy land but I'm not really bothered so flame away.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Dec 15, 2013)

Airlie_Andy said:



			Well after all the controversy of this thread I decided to measure some of my shots this morning using the measure feature on my S3 gps watch. My first drive wasn't hit all that well and went 270 yards. My second drive was pushed right and a little high into the rough so got no roll and was 250 yards. I stopped measuring after that as both drives weren't particularly well hit but fell within my stated 250-275 yard average range in the poll. As a side note I hit a 3 wood 2nd shot into our par 5 12th hole. According to the gps it was 303 yards to the back of the green but it was also downwind,  I caught it flush and went through the back of the green. A crap chip and 2 putts later I still only had a par which sums up my game perfectly.

I'm sure ill be the subject of ridicule shortly and told I'm either lying or living in a fantasy land but I'm not really bothered so flame away. 

Click to expand...

Do you know what you have just done :rofl:

LiverpoolPhil will be along in a min to tell you that with them claims you should be on tour :whoo:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Do you know what you have just done :rofl:

LiverpoolPhil will be along in a min to tell you that with them claims you should be on tour :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

:blah:


----------



## thepodgster (Dec 15, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			I would be under par regularly if someone was to walk down the fairway and put my ball at 280 yards. 

Damm my slow swing 

Click to expand...

It's not your slow swing, it's the company you share that bring you down a couple of levels, or alternatively have more weetabix for breakfast and start using those boy arms properly!


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Dec 15, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			:blah:
		
Click to expand...

Why :blah: Yesterday you told me that with 250 yard drives and a decent short game I should be off single figures at least.

This lad is driving 270 yards with his iffy shots and has hit a 3 wood over 300 yards. By your standards he should be on tour right?

:swing:


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Dec 15, 2013)

Well Nick, I hope you now realise what you have done


----------



## Mark_G (Dec 15, 2013)

201 yards in a dead straight down the middle direction every time :lol:

Truth? 200 yards forwards and 200 yards to the side


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Dec 15, 2013)

Mark_G said:



			201 yards in a dead straight down the middle direction every time :lol:

Truth? 200 yards forwards and 200 yards to the side

Click to expand...

In English?


----------



## leaney (Dec 15, 2013)

Average drive for me is 250-270. My swing speed is 116mph and when I catch it right I can hit 300+ and I wouldn't say that was with wind, downhill etc.

Whether or not 116mph is enough for some to think 300+ is realistic, I don't care. The post asked for an average and that's what I've given.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 15, 2013)

This is by far the most pointless argument.
Most courses are playing differently atm depending where you are in the uk,
and what type of course you are playing.
A soft parkland course like mine at the moment,compared to a wind swept links,
harder fairways,there just is no comparison.
I have said this on numerous occasions,i have played on a few forum meets and
no long drive comp has been 300 yards.
However I have seen Region,Madadey,pieman,Swinger all hit 300+ drives.
Ive absolutely no doubt people hit 250-275,the key question is-How often,and how
often on the short stuff.


----------



## Robobum (Dec 15, 2013)

leaney said:



			Average drive for me is 250-270. My swing speed is 116mph and when I catch it right I can hit 300+ and I wouldn't say that was with wind, downhill etc.

Whether or not 116mph is enough for some to think 300+ is realistic, I don't care. The post asked for an average and that's what I've given.
		
Click to expand...

That's the spirit. Don't let physics cloud the issue!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Why :blah: Yesterday you told me that with 250 yard drives and a decent short game I should be off single figures at least.

This lad is driving 270 yards with his iffy shots and has hit a 3 wood over 300 yards. By your standards he should be on tour right?

:swing:
		
Click to expand...

But he highlighted his poor short game or did you not see the poor chip and two putts


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Dec 15, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But he highlighted his poor short game or did you not see the poor chip and two putts
		
Click to expand...

Oh right so that one single chip sums up his game perfectly. The other day you said with drives of 250 yards and my decent (Note Decent) short game I should be off single figures. Did you not see my earlier post summarising my first hole the other day? 257 yard drive followed by a pitch to 12 FT and 3 putts? Obviously not... Read peoples posts before making assumptions Phillip. 

This lad hits his driver 270 yards with a bad drive and hit his 3 wood over 300 yards with some wind but a bad chip makes you think his 14 HCP is correct?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Oh right so that one single chip sums up his game perfectly. The other day you said with drives of 250 yards and my decent (Note Decent) short game I should be off single figures. Did you not see my earlier post summarising my first hole the other day? 257 yard drive followed by a pitch to 12 FT and 3 putts? Obviously not... Read peoples posts before making assumptions Phillip. 

This lad hits his driver 270 yards with a bad drive and hit his 3 wood over 300 yards with some wind but a bad chip makes you think his 14 HCP is correct?
		
Click to expand...

I asked you if you had a poor short game and you said "No a decent short" - I made no assumptions 

And this is exactly what the other poster put in his post 

*A crap chip and 2 putts later I still only had a par which sums up my game perfectly.*

And you think I should read posts better ?


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Dec 15, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I asked you if you had a poor short game and you said "No a decent short" - I made no assumptions 

And this is exactly what the other poster put in his post 

*A crap chip and 2 putts later I still only had a par which sums up my game perfectly.*

And you think I should read posts better ?
		
Click to expand...

I said a good drive a pitch and 3 putts later but you still based my game on driving and my decent short game and come up with a player who should be off single figures... What about my putting Phil? It's where the game is won and lost isn't it? 

You where wrong to make the assumption that I would be off single figures with decent drives and short game. 

You also talk utter bull mate so do me a favour and do one yeah :thup:


----------



## Robobum (Dec 15, 2013)

Is putting different from short game?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			I said a good drive a pitch and 3 putts later but you still based my game on driving and my decent short game and come up with a player who should be off single figures... What about my putting Phil? It's where the game is won and lost isn't it? 

You where wrong to make the assumption that I would be off single figures with decent drives and short game. 

You also talk utter bull mate so do me a favour and do one yeah :thup:
		
Click to expand...

So do you have a decent short game ? Yes or no ? Make your mind up either way.

If your putting is poor then the answer is no 

Short game includes putting

You just accused me of not reading posts clearly - I expect you will apologise now after the false accusation


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Dec 15, 2013)

Robobum said:



			Is putting different from short game? 

Click to expand...

Isn't golf separated into categories? Long game, approach play, short game and putting?

If you wanted a putting lesson Would you go to a pro and say I want a short game lesson and expect to be taken to the putting green or short game area?


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Dec 15, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So do you have a decent short game ? Yes or no ? Make your mind up either way.

If your putting is poor then the answer is no 

Short game includes putting

You just accused me of not reading posts clearly - I expect you will apologise now after the false accusation
		
Click to expand...

Bye Phil &#128075;


----------



## Robobum (Dec 15, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Isn't golf separated into categories? Long game, approach play, short game and putting?

If you wanted a putting lesson Would you go to a pro and say I want a short game lesson and expect to be taken to the putting green or short game area?
		
Click to expand...

If I went to my pro and said my short game is tosh - I'd expect him to be asking questions about whether it be putting, chipping, pitching etc.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Bye Phil &#128075;
		
Click to expand...



You do realise it was you that brought me into this with your smart Alec comment earlier 

If you aren't man enough it back it up when challenged then don't type the words in the first place - makes you look gutless


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2013)

Robobum said:



			If I went to my pro and said my short game is tosh - I'd expect him to be asking questions about whether it be putting, chipping, pitching etc.
		
Click to expand...


And if you said to me you have a decent short game then I would expect you to get up and down regularly using both chipping and putting


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Dec 15, 2013)

Well we both categorise areas of golf differently don't we. I've never heard a golf commentator say "His short game is fantastic" after a player makes a nice putt.


----------



## Robobum (Dec 15, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Well we both categorise areas of golf differently don't we. I've never heard a golf commentator say "His short game is fantastic" after a player makes a nice putt.
		
Click to expand...

No probs :thup:


Pitching and Chipping

Two important elements of the short game are pitching and chipping. Pitching is necessary when a player runs into a difficult situation such as when a ball lands in a bunker. While using a pitching or sand wedge, the player attempts to elevate the ball so it exits the trap and lands back on the course in the most favorable position possible. Chipping is a form of approach shot where the player is close to the green and wants to hit the ball a short distance so that it lands on the green and rolls toward the hole. The shot is made with either a wedge or short iron.


*Putting

The final element of the short game,* and for many players the most difficult to master, is putting. This occurs when the ball is on the green, and requires the use of a short, flat club called a putter. At this point, touch and feel are more important than power, so much practice and knowledge of the slope of the green are important to be successful.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Dec 15, 2013)

I still believe most people would separate the two when talking about there game but that's my opinion.


----------



## Airlie_Andy (Dec 15, 2013)

My short game (chipping and putting) is garbage. It can frequently take me 3 or 4 shots from around the edges of the green.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2013)

Airlie_Andy said:



			My short game (chipping and putting) is garbage. It can frequently take me 3 or 4 shots from around the edges of the green.
		
Click to expand...

Just have a lot of practise at the range

Pick targets from 100 yards down and play horse with a mate or try and find some game to play to bring a bit of competitive edge


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 15, 2013)

Airlie_Andy said:



			My short game (chipping and putting) is garbage. It can frequently take me 3 or 4 shots from around the edges of the green.
		
Click to expand...


bin that 60 and get yourself a chipper.  I seen a decent one in American golf last night.   id have no shame smashing 3 woods 300 yards then using a chipper to nudge it up to the hole.   4 shots from the fringe is criminal!


----------



## Airlie_Andy (Dec 15, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			bin that 60 and get yourself a chipper.  I seen a decent one in American golf last night.   id have no shame smashing 3 woods 300 yards then using a chipper to nudge it up to the hole.   4 shots from the fringe is criminal!
		
Click to expand...

 Did it twice today. I did use a chipper when I first started playing but was shamed into giving it up. Chipping just feels alien to me but I'm determined to work on it now.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2013)

Use an 8 iron instead of buying a chipper or a 7 or a hybrid


----------



## hovis (Dec 15, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			bin that 60 and get yourself a chipper.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no you didnt!!!!


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 15, 2013)

hovis said:



			Oh no you didnt!!!!
		
Click to expand...

if he has a rubbish short game he will be a lot more out of a 37 degree chipper!    no doubt about it!


----------



## hovis (Dec 15, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			if he has a rubbish short game he will be a lot more out of a 37 degree chipper!    no doubt about it!
		
Click to expand...

I recon your right. Its just........... Well, its a chipper.  Its like sleeping with your sister!  Its still sex but plane wrong


----------



## Robobum (Dec 15, 2013)

hovis said:



			I recon your right. Its just........... Well, its a chipper.  Its like sleeping with your sister!  Its still sex but plane wrong
		
Click to expand...

Better to give up surely!!??


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 15, 2013)

they seem to have moved on a fair bit.   just look at them as high lofted hybrids.   :whoo:


----------



## hovis (Dec 15, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			just look at them as high lofted hybrids.   :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

 Bloody hell, I USE A CHIPPER!!!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Dec 15, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			bin that 60 and get yourself a chipper.  I seen a decent one in American golf last night.   id have no shame smashing 3 woods 300 yards then using a chipper to nudge it up to the hole.   4 shots from the fringe is criminal!
		
Click to expand...

I have to admit, if I played with someone who could smash a 3W 300yds and then pulled out a chipper, I'd have a quiet snigger to myself. I know I shouldn't and golf is about getting the ball in the hole in as few shots as possible, but I would, in fact, the mere thought is making want to chuckle now


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 15, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			I have to admit, if I played with someone who could smash a 3W 300yds and then pulled out a chipper, I'd have a quiet snigger to myself. I know I shouldn't and golf is about getting the ball in the hole in as few shots as possible, but I would, in fact, the mere thought is making want to chuckle now
		
Click to expand...


stop your sniggering and put me down for another 3!  :whoo:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 15, 2013)

Even with my non-existent short game a chipper is a step too far.


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 15, 2013)

why does so many people get so stressed over other peoples driving yardages ?


----------



## hovis (Dec 15, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			why does so many people get so stressed over other peoples driving yardages ?
		
Click to expand...

its little man syndrome   i have it in other area's


----------

